
Show HN: Draft – A distraction free gist viewer - tobihrbr
https://draft.gq
======
st0le
Very nice UI.

Here are more similar services

[https://gist.io](https://gist.io)
[https://roughdraft.io](https://roughdraft.io)
[https://bl.ocks.org/-/about](https://bl.ocks.org/-/about)

------
fiatjaf
I wish there was more of this, for other kinds of data. Or, better, a very
easy way to fiddle with views for other kinds of structured, predictable data.

~~~
fiatjaf
Not that I have an immediate use-case.

~~~
tobihrbr
I don't have one either. Draft is just a technical demo to show that code
snippets can be beautiful.

